# JIMMYT!!!



## rdneckhntr (Jun 11, 2007)

I got the crankbait and worms you send me today. To start with that crank is awsome looking. I dont think im gonna fish with it its so purty lol. I LOVE the worms. They're harder than senkos so I know they will last longer. Im not gonna be able to go out for about a week but Ill try them out as soon as I can. A couple buddies of mine were up here when I opened the package and I told them you made them. First words were "how much does he sell em for?" lol. I have a feeling you're gonna be gettin an order from me soon...(if they catch fish ofcourse)


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks man! Good to hear you got the package. 

Dampeoples is gonna start hating us. No one uses his lures, they just collect them :wink: 

Nice paint job on the crank right? Its a shame to use it...I know.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh gosh I love it lol. I just got downstairs from showin my cuz lol.


----------

